# IKEA terrarium build?



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I found a glass display cabinet from ikea that looks promising for a new vivarium build. 

Here's a link of the cabinet I had in mind:
https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20400573/

pros: the dimensions are huge, it already comes in pieces I can use/not use. The top is glass so keeping lights close to it would be easy.

Cons: the frame is metal so it needs to be waterproofed pretty hardcore, it wasn't initially designed to hold creatures/humidity. 

My plan is to not build the shelves inside but to use one of the glass shelf pieces laid against the front panel on the bottom and siliconed into place along with siliconing all the bottom edges to create a water-holding false-bottom area. I could also drill the bottom metal panel pretty easily for drainage. I might build a wooden base cabinet to house the feet of the cabinet, lift it for higher viewing and bolt it securely to the wall.

The final layout would be two completely covered and planted back panels and tons of ghost wood and broms. 

Is this crazy dreaming or something worth pursuing? Hmmm, that is what I will be daydreaming about today.


----------



## AuroraK (Mar 29, 2017)

Would love to see it if you do it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

For the price, I would suggest looking up the how to make a glass vivarium link (it's in a sticky post under parts and construction). Scale it as you wish and then have someone cut the glass for you. It's still a project, but it is purpose designed and would not require all the jiggering you'd need to do to make that case work. 
Most of the time people do these kinds of modifications it's because they got the case/tank/display cabinet for free, and figure what the hey. This will still cost twice what the case did, and may not really work well in the end.


----------

